# 6500k CF spiral bulbs CHEAP!



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I was at Canadian Tire yesterday and picked up some compact flourescent bulbs (spiral) at 40% off... 2 pack of 26watt was 7.79 (something about that), and 15 watt/10 watt where both 5.99...

not sure if this is all canadian tires, or just mine, (leslie/sheppard)... there wasn't much on the shelf - no 26watt actually... but near the middle aisle when you want in (by the stairs to go to automotive..) there's a black basket bin thinger filled with all wattages...

I grabbed a couple boxes of the 26 and the 15watts..got some 10g's around here


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It is at every store (I work at Eglinton/Laird) - sale should be on until this Friday - just grab a raincheck if they are out of stock.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris S said:


> It is at every store (I work at Eglinton/Laird) - sale should be on until this Friday - just grab a raincheck if they are out of stock.


good to know I may get more later this week... possible chance of me stacking 10g tanks 8 tanks over 2 shelves lol... my parents are going to disown me


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is what I have lighting the 38 gal. 2-26W and 2-13W. Make sure they are daylighters at 6,500 K. as shown here.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/include/products/inc_product_zoom_display.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443302154&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574489835871&bmUID=1216667327769


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For those that live near a Home Depot:

13W Mini Twister Energy Saver Daylight 6Pk Internet/Cat # 901864 / Store SKU # 506035

$14.98

6 bulbs for $15 + tax works out to be cheaper.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> For those that live near a Home Depot:
> 
> 13W Mini Twister Energy Saver Daylight 6Pk Internet/Cat # 901864 / Store SKU # 506035
> 
> ...


what brand though? GE has good bulbs I hear


----------

